# Some of my art



## KingOfTheJungle (Feb 28, 2007)

I only doodle occasionally LOL

Sorry for the bad art, I don't draw much. 



















Christmas piccy
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/Maja666/Art/xmasart2.png

A sketch of an alicorn
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/Maja666/Art/alicorn.png

My bad attempt to draw my boy <3









A friesian
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/Maja666/Art/friesian.png

Another version of the first picture
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/Maja666/Art/nytehawk.png

A morgan horse, I love the colour 









A roleplay character of mine


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad art?!?!?!?! Are you serious??!!!! They are amazing! I especially LOVE the onces you have done on your computer. May i ask what program you use, coz they are AMAZING!


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (Feb 28, 2007)

I use mainlt Paint Shop Pro 9 but sometimes use Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0

Thanks for the compliments lol I still say I'm rusty tho LOL


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

I think these are really good, I can draw on paper but if you tell me to do it on the computer, you might as well ask me to do a copy of Michaelangelo's work. :shock: 

here is one of my drawings,


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

KingOfTheJungle said:


> I only doodle occasionally LOL
> 
> Sorry for the bad art, I don't draw much.



* Wow, that is really good! *


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! those are great!

I wish I could draw so you could meet Argos, my horse charactor....


----------



## Surprise (Mar 2, 2007)

your pictures are very, very wunderful!! my favourite is the alicorn. I want to paint as good as you!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh wicked well done, thier ace  I especially love the brown pinto one with the white on its back! hehe "wings"


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

wow i love all of them i want you to draw my horse! lol


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Your amazing! x


----------



## UsaHrsRidr2000 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow these are amazing. I used to be able to do ones on the computer okay. Mainly i did Dun's. But your really good at them! Kudos to you!!!*claps.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

BAD ART! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! they are brilliant!!!!  well done! i love the first one and the second and the third and i think you get the idea but yea wow!


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

WOOOW :shock: . The first one is my favourite!!


----------

